# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  1 PC, 2 monitore, me 1 klik

## mendimi

Se pari pershendetje, u be nje kohe qe skam shkruar ketu.

E kam nje pyetje per expertet e forumit.

Kam lidhur 2 monitor ne PC, nje monitor normal dhe tjetri TV. njera lidhje DVI tjetra HDMI. Gjithcka funksionon siq deshiroja perveq qe duhet te bej shum klikime gjate nderrimeve.

1. Me duhet te startoj kompjuterin psh ne njerin monitor,
2 me duhet te klikoj per te kaluar ne monitorin 2
3, me duhet te klikoj pastaj tek TV ja per ta pranuar lidhjen
4 me duhet pastaj personalizimi, rritja 150%, ckyqja dhe rikyqja e User per te pranuar ndryshimet,
5 paraqitja e zerit te TV si standard etj.

Dmth te gjitha qe i deshiroj i arrij vetem qe duhet te bej dhjetera klikime dhe po te mos qelloj une ne shtepi dikush tjeter e ka veshtire ta rregullon kete.

E provova idene psh 2 User. secili duhet te kete gjerat personale, psh 150%, zeri, monitori etj, por si zakonisht nuk funksiojn gjerat e rendesishme ne windows.

Kam windows 7 ultimate 64 bit.

I pashe disa tool programe por asnje sme pelqeu.

Pyetja ime a ekziston ndonje mundesi pra qe te rregullohen keto gjera me 1 klik, si psh PC - kalon ne PC,    dhe TV kalon ne TV. dmth me te gjtiha karakteristikat, monitor, Ze, zoom etj.

Ju faleminderit

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Prap spo arij te kuptoj ca do te besh edhe ca lidhje ka kjo me networkun

----------


## mendimi

Lidhje me network ska shume perveq faktit qe behet fjale per 2 monitor. Temen e hapa ketu se sdija ku tjeter dhe sbesoj te jete problem kjo.

Cka dua te bej e kam sqaruar mjaft shume por te ti bie shkurt.

1 kompjuter 2 monitor. Monitoret duhet te perdoren me radhe sipas deshires here njeri here tjetri. Kabllot jane te lidhuar me Hdmi dhe DVi.

Pyetja eshte a munde te behet kalimi me 1 KLIK dhe gjithcka te funksionoj, madhesia ekranit, Zeri, madhesia shkronjave etj.

Qeshtja eshte se eshte e lodhshme psh disa here ne dite te behen konfigurime.

sbesoj te kete ndonje gje te paqarte ne pyetje pra te perdoret TV dhe monitori sa me lehte.

----------


## KOD

Fillimisht mendoj se ka te bej dhe pak me DVI-n qe perdor , sepse ka ne forma te ndryshme ne baze te cilsise qe japin. 



Me pas te keshilloj te besh nje lidhje *ViVo* (Video In/Video Out). Te nevojitet nje "pershtatës" per daljen,  qe vendoset tek karta e grafikes dhe nje kabull (me i pastri sot per sot eshte ai i antenës) qe te besh lidhjen . Te dyja kokat duhet te jene mashkull nese zgjedh kabull antene (ketyre duhet ti ndertosh vet kokat/konektoret ).


"pershtates"


ose perdor nje kabull te thjeshte ;





.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Prap spo te kuptoj se cfare do te besh.

Ti ke lidhur nje TV me ane te HDMI edhe nje monitor me anen e DVI. Ndarja e ekranin mund te behet shume kollaj duke bere desktop extend ne graphic properties. Zerin spo e mar vesh se cfare ka te beje ne kete pike gjithashtu edhe nje klik pasi extended monitor do te thote 2 ekrane te njekohshem skane te bejne fare me zerin. a do perdoret ky PC perhere ne te njejtin vend a do jene te dy monitored te ndezur nje kohesisht? a po e perdor kete instalim ne tipin media center ku e ke lidhur PC me monitorin per te pare televizor, filma, etj edhe monitorin e DVI e perdor per pune?

Ardi

----------


## white_snake

> Se pari pershendetje, u be nje kohe qe skam shkruar ketu.
> 
> E kam nje pyetje per expertet e forumit.
> 
> Kam lidhur 2 monitor ne PC, nje monitor normal dhe tjetri TV. njera lidhje DVI tjetra HDMI. Gjithcka funksionon siq deshiroja perveq qe duhet te bej shum klikime gjate nderrimeve.
> 
> 1. Me duhet te startoj kompjuterin psh ne njerin monitor,
> 2 me duhet te klikoj per te kaluar ne monitorin 2
> 3, me duhet te klikoj pastaj tek TV ja per ta pranuar lidhjen
> ...


Perdor nje KVM switch (zakonisht £15-£30/ E18-E35).
Mundeson lidhjen nga PC tek nje kuti kontrolli e cila ka 2 dalje (per 2 monitora) dhe nje buton, shtypja e te cilin aktivizon monitoret e lidhur alternativisht.

----------

